# My Girl Doesn't Want Me Smoke Weed No More



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

i really have a problem with my girlfriend...weve been together for about 4yrs now...i just dnt understand why she doesnt want me smoking weed no more when im smoking weed since the first time she met me(she actually saw me smoking weed the first time we met,then i court her)first 2yrs was all good she dont mind if i smoke weed..then in 3 yrs we broke up coz she has problem with my mj...we sitll keep in touch(talkin about the problem)since the break up...i know my girl loves me and i really do love her..so what i did was...i told her i'll quit smoking weed if she comes back...now wer back together but im cheating on her i always hide my mj so she wont caught me and all she know i totally quit smoking weed....
my problem is...i really dont want to lie on her..i dont know how will i talk to her about it and say i lie...i dont want to lose her again and i dnt want to stop smoking weed...
can somebody help me of my problem how will i talk to her about her problem of me smoking weed...
we live in the philippines and so you guys know we really have a different culture here.. filipinos see weed as a devil..
pls sumbody help me i dont want to lose her and my mj..
how will i talk to her?
tnx in advance and sorry for my bad english


----------



## iamscanner (Aug 14, 2009)

Crazy, a majority of them are................................


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, which one is more important to you?


----------



## mkay420 (Aug 14, 2009)

if you love her you wont lie to her or yourself and the decision shouldnt really be that hard. weed is the greatest plant in the world but it cant talk to you when you need someone to talk to, it cant hold you when you are having a bad day and it cant give you certain things a woman can give you. on the other hand, if she has a problem with something and always has and you really dont see what the big deal is you may never see eye to eye on it and never be able to move further in your relationship without thinking to yourself "man, i wish i really had a joint right now" so illegal smile is right, you have to look deep within yourself and figure out which one is more important.... i would recommend doing this sober....


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

my realationship with my girlfriend is more important...but i just cant see anything wrong in smoking weed...to be honest i dont want to lose both of them...i love my girlfriend so much...can any of you guys teach me on how will i convince her to stay even i smoke weed..sorry guys im really bad in english(even im half black)


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you have to question the value of a relationship with someone who insists you give up something that important to you.


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 14, 2009)

Ask yourself why she's even asking you to quit. You spend too much $$ on it? Are you a dickhead when you smoke? ETC ETC.

If a person cannot accept you for who you are, then it was never meant to be. It sucks, but you must accept it.

I assume there is some underlying problem here, and there usually is. I'd inspect there before i blame it all on MJ.

So why do you smoke in the first place? Explain to her why you do and it's benefits.

Being honest never hurts. Lying and having to sneek around will bite you in the ass someday. I've seen several friends get handed divorce papers over stupid shit like this. Not worth it at all. 

MJ is just like anything else. It can create a problem. The cure is to identify the problem(s) and figure out how to fix the problems 1 step at a time.

Good luck with the lady. If she don't treat you right, you know MJ will!


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 14, 2009)

Its easy, dont let her catch you smoking it and youll be fine


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 14, 2009)

Hit the road...lol


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

theycallmeoj said:


> Ask yourself why she's even asking you to quit. You spend too much $$ on it? Are you a dickhead when you smoke? ETC ETC.
> 
> If a person cannot accept you for who you are, then it was never meant to be. It sucks, but you must accept it.
> 
> ...


weed is very cheap here in philippines...only 2500pesos per "1kilo" (about 50$ in your money) and i dont think im dickhead when im high..to tell you i've been in a gang in my teenage yrs but weed helps me quit since i really hook in it(i dont wnt gang bangs anymore)...and yes,i ask her b4 what is the problem y she want me to quit smoking weed her answer was"youre getting addicted too much and my family wont accept you if they knew about it"...and to tell you guys her father is a police officer...and yes i dont want to lie anymore thats y im here asking for advice from you guys


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hit the road...lol


Yep, get the fuck outta Dodge.

No seriously....
There was a previous post that had some good information, find out what she dislikes about you smokin green.

Are you an ass hole when you smoke it? Spend all your money on it? Get lazy and worthless when you're high? Or just because it's illegal? She has to have a good reason, otherwise she's pulling a power play - control freak thing on you.

If it's a control thing with no valid reason for wanting you to stop, then I'll stick by my first statement... Get the fuck outta Dodge!

There are plenty of other women out there, she ain't the only one.

Becides, how old are you anyway?

If you are young, in your 20's, you're nuts for locking yourself into a relationship with one chick. You should be nailing whatever you can and whatever you want. There is plenty of time later on in life to worry about a monogamous relationship.

Have fun while your young, you can't go back.


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, she got issues with her parents. That blows. She needs to grow up and make up her own mind. 

I'd be sketchy of staying with a chick who has cop parents and has a big mouth. 1 fight and she opens her trap and your locked up. Screw that.

What is wrong with being addicted to something good? Try telling this to the fitness freaks who dont use steriods. 

Sounds to me like the weed is interfering with other things. Maybe she needs to keep her mouth shut to her dad about your smoking. Who needs to know? 

Might be time to start lookin for another ganja girl.


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

im 24 yrs old now....i know you know that its hard to let go of some one you truly love(i had past relationships but not deep as what ive right now)
sigh nyways thanks guys...i think ill stick on hiding and wait whats gonna happen...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well if u turn into a dick when ur dry or shit like that it is time to stop. Itherwise its time for a new girl. Lol really though it sounds like u need to step back and reasess ur situation. Decide what means more to u and be happy. Or u could do what I would and say bitch u spent all these years letting me believe u love me for who I am.. And in the meantime u want to change me? Fuck u take me as I come or leave me as I am... Take shit fom no one man. Good luck and remember there are plenty of fish in the see all u need is a sea bearing boat


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh snap just read the 5-0 parentals and big mouth statement. GTFO GTFO MOVE MOVE MOVE! Seriously. That situation doesn't sound like it will end well


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

theycallmeoj said:


> Damn, she got issues with her parents. That blows. She needs to grow up and make up her own mind.
> 
> I'd be sketchy of staying with a chick who has cop parents and has a big mouth. 1 fight and she opens her trap and your locked up. Screw that.
> 
> ...



i told you we have a diff culture here...family first b4 anything else...damn how i wish my father did not left me and my mom b4 i probbly not living here....

@erkelsgoo420 i really dont have a problem with my girl except for my weed...she is so nice and maybe thats the reason im afraid of losing her..but with all of the the replies im kinda thinking now...hehe and its not easy to find a ganja girl here in the philippines hahaha


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 14, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Oh snap just read the 5-0 parentals and big mouth statement. GTFO GTFO MOVE MOVE MOVE! Seriously. That situation doesn't sound like it will end well


LOL!

Yeah I have to agree after hearing about her pops being a cop.

If you stay with her and somehow manage to piss her off big time, she can spill her guts to pops and get you in a load of trouble with the authorities. That is if you don't give up the green and continue to smoke it behind her back.

Don't think she would ever do that?? Man, I've seen and heard of too many chicks flipping their wig and doing some real nasty shit to a guy they were dating/married to.

Never underestimate the amount of hell a scorned woman can rain down upon you.

And once again... at 24 years old, you should be out there playing the field. Hell, you might actually come across a chick you like and enjoy spending time with BETTER than this current one. And she might even blaze up with you.

Whatever you decide to do, best of luck.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

krayz211 said:


> my realationship with my girlfriend is more important...but i just cant see anything wrong in smoking weed...to be honest i dont want to lose both of them...i love my girlfriend so much...can any of you guys teach me on how will i convince her to stay even i smoke weed..sorry guys im really bad in english(even im half black)


Here's what yo u tell her: 

"I smoked weed when you met me" 

That's it. 

Maybe it's something else, so she's nit picking?

Don't start changing to please her or it will not end with weed. Stand your ground


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Don't start changing to please her or it will not end with weed. Stand your ground


 
Here are some very wise words to consider.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

if sam told me 2 stop
i would
i value her love and company
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than i do weed


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 14, 2009)

Get another chick. Or quit weed. We cannot decide for you. 

Mine tried pot once...hated it...but she doesn't give me crap about it. I soooo fucked up her first time though. 3 foot bong and made her clear it...she was coughing for like 20 minutes. It was a dick move that probably cost me a smoking buddy.

She says though "think of all the weed you saved!" She's not a stupid girl.


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

Warmonger said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yeah I have to agree after hearing about her pops being a cop.
> 
> ...


thank you guys...you help a lot!...since 99% in here are smoking weed i know this will be the best site to ask advice about my problem....and so far not a bias advice..(it will be different if i go to a non-budsmokers)
if only all people smoke weed there will be no problem in this world hayzz... thanks again..on monday i let her see me high and see whats gonna happen...(i run out of weed thats y i hve to w8 for my stsh this monday) thanks again THANNKKSSSS


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> if sam told me 2 stop
> i would
> i value her love and company
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than i do weed


And I'd bet a dollar she values your love and company so much that she wouldn't ask you to give it up.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

krayz211 said:


> thank you guys...you help a lot!...since 99% in here are smoking weed i know this will be the best site to ask advice about my problem....and so far not a bias advice..(it will be different if i go to a non-budsmokers)
> if only all people smoke weed there will be no problem in this world hayzz... thanks again..on monday i let her see me high and see whats gonna happen...(i run out of weed thats y i hve to w8 for my stsh this monday) thanks again THANNKKSSSS


If she wanted you to cut your hair differently I would've given you the same advice. She's making excuses about why she's not happy. Maybe she has some growing up to do


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 14, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> Get another chick. Or quit weed. We cannot decide for you.
> 
> Mine tried pot once...hated it...but she doesn't give me crap about it. I soooo fucked up her first time though. 3 foot bong and made her clear it...she was coughing for like 20 minutes. It was a dick move that probably cost me a smoking buddy.
> 
> She says though "think of all the weed you saved!" She's not a stupid girl.


That's a good girl you have there!

And shame on you for jacking up her first experience with the green. hahah!

That's a dick move you would pull on your little brother, not your hunny.

Sounds like she was a great sport about it.

Anyhow I got a chuckle out of your story, I appreciate the laugh!


----------



## krayz211 (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> If she wanted you to cut your hair differently I would've given you the same advice. She's making excuses about why she's not happy. Maybe she has some growing up to do


i dont understand this ahm...you think shes cheating?..(hope not) but i know shes not that kind of girl...i kinda agree in she needs to grow up


----------



## stonurse (Aug 28, 2009)

krayz211 said:


> i dont understand this ahm...you think shes cheating?..(hope not) but i know shes not that kind of girl...i kinda agree in she needs to grow up


 lol pulis pala tatay nya...sibat na pre!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 28, 2009)

krayz211 said:


> i really have a problem with my girlfriend...weve been together for about 4yrs now...i just dnt understand why she doesnt want me smoking weed no more when im smoking weed since the first time she met me(she actually saw me smoking weed the first time we met,then i court her)first 2yrs was all good she dont mind if i smoke weed..then in 3 yrs we broke up coz she has problem with my mj...we sitll keep in touch(talkin about the problem)since the break up...i know my girl loves me and i really do love her..so what i did was...i told her i'll quit smoking weed if she comes back...now wer back together but im cheating on her i always hide my mj so she wont caught me and all she know i totally quit smoking weed....
> my problem is...i really dont want to lie on her..i dont know how will i talk to her about it and say i lie...i dont want to lose her again and i dnt want to stop smoking weed...
> can somebody help me of my problem how will i talk to her about her problem of me smoking weed...
> we live in the philippines and so you guys know we really have a different culture here.. filipinos see weed as a devil..
> ...


Your English is fine.

You have a choice to make. 

In the beginning, weed was okay. Eventually she changed *her* views and left you over it. In order to win her back you *told* her you changed *your* views and left weed, temporarily. Now you are deceiving *both* her and yourself.

You do not have a choice to make after all. *You've already made it*. 

Now you must man up and follow through with your choice because it is the kindest and most honest thing to do in terms of someone you care about. Otherwise she *will* catch you eventually, and it will be *ugly*.

Good luck.


----------



## Xeno420 (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't love her as much as you think you do because if you did, then you would leave everything for her. If you can't then move on and smoke your life away. If your lucky, you might forget about her and if your not lucky, you will kick yourself on the ass for the rest of your life... untill you find someone new and she might not be as precious as the girl you have now. You cannot have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2009)

first if she truly loves you then why does she give a damn about what her parents think, i certainly wouldn't not be with someone because their habbits clashed with my parents beliefs or jobs or whatnot.

work out what each mean to you, she's obviously pretty important, and i can't say how important MJ is in your life, but if you're having to ask these questions online etc, then chances are, pretty important, so you've got to think if she's gonna dominate you on this subject, what irritating habbit is she gonna stamp down on next? why not find something that she really likes and tell her it really bothers you for a valid reason, like fucking ugg boots!

i'd persoanlly be outta there.


----------



## Stealthhydrosucks (Aug 28, 2009)

No woman is worth giving up your fun for. Long as you aren't cheating on her she has no right to bitch. If she loved you, she would want you to be happy and to have your medicine.

Find a new girl. Plenty of fish in the sea dude. I more or less divorced a chic recently over this very issue. Well a few other issues too, but ganja and her bullshit attitude about it was a major one.


----------



## stanklin420 (Aug 31, 2009)

shit man i know about it. Most of my good girlfriends didnt smoke weed. but we got past it eventually. girls just dont want to be put second before weed. she wants to b ur one and only thing that makes u happy. she sees it as the weed is what makes u happy and not her. like ud rather go smoke than be with her. its all a bunch of bull shit if u ask me. but thats how girls think. The only thing u can really do is explain to her all passionately or whatever that she is more important to u than weed is but u still need to have it in ur life because it helped u quit gangbangin. xplain that u wont smoke when u are around her and that u will just smoke before or after seeing her. and if she still wont accept that, then i really dont know what to tell u. you will just have to move along. try and find a girl that does smoke or something if all else fails. hope this helps


----------



## crazygetup (Oct 8, 2009)

1/2 of the humans on this little planet of ours are female. I'm guessing you won't have too much trouble finding someone who enjoys cannabis. GL bro


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

If she thinks you smoke it too much, is there a compromise you can reach where you don't smoke it as much?

Aren't the drug laws also extremely strict in the Phillipines? As in life sentences for marijuana possession?
If that's the case she's in a difficult position, caring for you and having a father in the police force.

If he were to find out, and didn't like you much, that could mean a lot of trouble for you.

If you can talk it out without a fight, good luck. But you've got a couple of counts against you because of the laws and her father.


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 14, 2009)

You have to realize, that a woman's success is based on her man's success. Doesn't matter how she measures it, financial, social, etc.

It's actually a good thing though, and an important part of relationships. You should both be steering each other toward success and growth as a person.

She probably thinks weed is holding you back in some way. Here's what I would do, but you know her better, and can adjust this as you see fit.

Tell her you understand why she wants you to quit, but you really like it, so you'll cut down to just on weekends, etc. to please her. If you want to smoke more than that, you'll have to do it on the sly, just don't get caught. If you're not doing shit behind your woman's back, you're not trying hard enough....or your a pussy....lol.

The other thing I'd do is get her to like it. Take her somewhere special for a romantic evening. Get her (and you) good and drunk. Not too drunk, not just buzzed, just right. Then get out some good weed, and get her stoned too. If she doesn't want any, convince her to have some anyway. It will make her lose her inhibitions. Then fuck her real good. Bring your A game and make her come over and over.

I guarantee that will change her mind about weed.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 18, 2009)

dude. i'd never choose a guy over my beloved mary jane. as far as im concerned, i'll find a guy who loves weed as much as i do, and be happy with him. my theory, is that stoners belong in relationships with other stoners. because for a lot of people weed is more of a lifestyle thing. i need the pot just to not go crazy. its such a big part of my life, almost like a religion! lol. yep. i worship the goddess that is mary jane.  

if she truly cares about you she'll learn to get over it and accept you and love you for exactly who you are and what you do. its not like weed is hurting anything. now if you were addicted to say, meth or heroin i could understand, because that would be about your safety. but weed isnt going to hurt anyone. if she has a problem with it, thats her issue to deal with on her own and its not fair for her to put that issue onto you. if you sacrifice your weed for a girl, what else are you willing to sacrifice? i would almost worry that she would think she can get you to change and sacrifice other things by threatening to leave you, which is manipulative. talk to her, tell her that you love her and you want to be with her, but you are not going to sacrifice who you are and the things in life that you value to make her happy. shes supposed to be with you because YOU make her happy, exactly the way you are.


----------



## qptyqpty (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, i hate to say it but your mj smoking is probably a problem. If she is saying you need to get off your ass and do something, IMHExp it has been true. Usually I had gotten apathetic in not being able to find a job and as such just spent a lot of time smoking weed and sitting on the computer. Thats no way to live with someone. So you probably need to get out, do something different. Living in the phillippines, I would say if she truly doesnt want you smoking pot and you had pot before her and you dot want to quit smoking, why should you change what you enjoy for someone else. However if it is actually a _problem_ such as substance abuse, thats totally different. If youre going thru an ounce then pass out for 12 hours, and dont work, then eat up all the shit in the crib, thats a problem. (sorry folks, yes, I have been there, done that too.) Give it up for a while to clean your shit up then get your act together and only smoke to the point its enjoyable, not enslaving you dude. =)

You should never have to sacrifice. Sometimes it is important that you _compromise_ but theres a big difference. You can tell her look, I cant deal with your shit (because i have been to the phillippines and I know that a fili can be a fucking bitch sometimes. A real holy fuckin nightmare... ) I cant deal with your shit and I cant deal with your fucking mother without this ganja. Its been with me since before you and I think it is wrong of you to ask me to quit something I enjoy. However, I realize (insert her argument here) and I have decided to cut back on my marijuana consumption by 50% starting today, then gradually reduce my consumption to (desired agreeable minimum amount) by next week, so long as you can (desired compromise she needs to do, IE: quit bitching 25% starting today (I dont know if 25% is reasonable in your situation. lol you might get lucky with 5% haha) with an increase to 50% over a few months, and dont try to get rid of the mother, you couldnt get so lucky =)


----------



## biggun (Dec 21, 2009)

You will never have a trusting relationship if you lie about the things you love... She either loves you for who you are or she doesn't.. If smoking weed is not hurting you financially or preventing you from doing what you are suppose to do then she will find something else for you to give up once she has taken that from you.. She just wants to see if she has the power... Hope it all works out for you PEACE


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 22, 2009)

biggun said:


> You will never have a trusting relationship if you lie about the things you love... She either loves you for who you are or she doesn't.. If smoking weed is not hurting you financially or preventing you from doing what you are suppose to do then she will find something else for you to give up once she has taken that from you.. She just wants to see if she has the power... Hope it all works out for you PEACE


yep thats exactly what i was saying too  she wants to see how much power over you she actually does have. i'd make her some brownies to get her to hush up!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

"thanks again..on monday i let her see me high and see whats gonna happen"

The Dude's In Jail.
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.
You called ITWarmonger.

" . . . and my family wont accept you if they knew about it"* - Bingo

*Things are differently in the Philippines.*

* "filipinos see weed as a devil.."

Which One?


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 26, 2009)

MUST GROW SOME BALLS You want your grilfreind to tell you what to do just like mommy did....its a physological thing

But on the real...dont let your lay tell you how to live your life...they all come and go...so many to choose from ...find one that fits that lets you be you

One thing you may consider for your own health is a vaporizer....I been using one for 10 years no more hacking up chunks for me


----------



## BigTitLvr (Dec 29, 2009)

This question is a no brainer (and from experience)...

You are who you are. If she accepts you the way you are, your relationship (and more importantly, your love) will last. 

If she attempts to change you, you will fight over this for years; maybe you give in-maybe not, but you will BOTH always carry resentment toward one another.

Don't stay with someone who wants you to change. And don't fear that person's opinion of you. Find someone else (and you will) who wants you exactly the way you are. 

If 'TO THY OWN SELF BE TRUE', you will not be fear for your future happiness.

Peace, bro.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 30, 2009)

*..........*


Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "thanks again..on monday i let her see me high and see whats gonna happen"
> 
> *The Dude's Gone.*
> 
> ...


----------



## iplantvirgin (Jan 17, 2010)

we are going to miss her,,,,,,NOT. LOL


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 17, 2010)

mkay420 said:


> if you love her you wont lie to her or yourself and the decision shouldnt really be that hard. *weed is the greatest plant in the world but it cant talk to you when you need someone to talk to, it cant hold you when you are having a bad day and it cant give you certain things a woman can give you.* on the other hand, if she has a problem with something and always has and you really dont see what the big deal is you may never see eye to eye on it and never be able to move further in your relationship without thinking to yourself "man, i wish i really had a joint right now" so illegal smile is right, you have to look deep within yourself and figure out which one is more important.... i would recommend doing this sober....


 yes


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 22, 2010)

THC pills exist my friend, though my reply is a bit late. I hope it helps you.


----------



## johnny961 (Jan 22, 2010)

If u are working providing for u & ur women, spending time with her & not letting weed distance your relationship & not sitting on ur ass. I would look more into what shes doing after 4 years & at the beginning she does not care if ur toking or not. Just my opinion which doesnt really matter all that much. LOL


----------



## qptyqpty (Jan 23, 2010)

johnny961 said:


> If u are working providing for u & ur women, spending time with her & not letting weed distance your relationship & not sitting on ur ass. I would look more into what shes doing after 4 years & at the beginning she does not care if ur toking or not. Just my opinion which doesnt really matter all that much. LOL



Damn it Jim, thats fantastic! 

1) Pay dem billz
2) Make SURE u satify the lady
3) Dont let weed make you interested in everything except her. She will be mad. (personal experience)
4) Dont sit on your ass


You can apply these four steps to life, completely summed up. Omit #3 and replace with your sin.

reps.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

krayz211 said:


> i really have a problem with my girlfriend...weve been together for about 4yrs now...i just dnt understand why she doesnt want me smoking weed no more when im smoking weed since the first time she met me(she actually saw me smoking weed the first time we met,then i court her)first 2yrs was all good she dont mind if i smoke weed..then in 3 yrs we broke up coz she has problem with my mj...we sitll keep in touch(talkin about the problem)since the break up...i know my girl loves me and i really do love her..so what i did was...i told her i'll quit smoking weed if she comes back...now wer back together but im cheating on her i always hide my mj so she wont caught me and all she know i totally quit smoking weed....
> my problem is...i really dont want to lie on her..i dont know how will i talk to her about it and say i lie...i dont want to lose her again and i dnt want to stop smoking weed...
> can somebody help me of my problem how will i talk to her about her problem of me smoking weed...
> we live in the philippines and so you guys know we really have a different culture here.. filipinos see weed as a devil..
> ...


Tell her you don't want to pay for a night out anymore...... watch her change her tune.


----------



## Sparky4u (Jan 23, 2010)

Why do you smoke?
Smoking too much can disconnect you from your internal compass, keep it in check.
Stay away from the couchlock stone.
No woman wants a man laying on the couch all day, and they need to feel supported.
FUlfill all duties with complete satisfaction, and improve yourself until there isnt an argument for her to pursue. You must be yourself, and do not cross any lines you are not comfortable with, it will erode you from yourself.

Honor and respect everything that you do.

Above all else, Respect the smoke you have today, because you might be out tomorrow!


----------



## Sparky4u (Jan 23, 2010)

Could be worse. If she smoked too, you would only have half as much.


----------



## Hauvert (Jan 23, 2010)

bro, can't replace your girl mj but you can replace thee other. theres plenty of women who you can fall in love wit.


----------



## krayz211 (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry guys i dont have any idea that this tread is still up....anyway, things really didnt do well between me and my girl...we broke up already...(2days b4 my birthday nov) she seen a lot wrong in me that i really dont understand..first is just the weed then this past few mons shes comin up with some new unreasonable things that starts an argument...

i talk to her and said that maybe shes not happy with me anymore...and the truth is im not happy with her either anymore maybe because of almost everyday argument..i really love her but what can i do if things really dont do well between both of us?!...

we still text (sms) she told me that she miss me and still love me....i still love her but im keepin it with me, im getting old and i dont want to ruin and waste may days with someone whom i think will never accept me for who i am...

1 thing i learned is you dont have to please anyone to understand and love you...
just be who you are (like i was before) and look for some who will understand and love you for who you are....

haha i really dont know that this tread will go this far...im kinda embarrass now but its all good i made this tread because i really lookin for some one who will understand my situation at that time and found that ROLL IT UP is best for my case^^

thanks for everyone! peace

well to answer some of you here i do have a job^^


----------



## figtree (Feb 8, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> I think you have to question the value of a relationship with someone who insists you give up something that important to you.


Here, here! 

you dont ask your significant other to give up something thats important to them, no matter how small it seems to yourself. If MJ is part of your life then she needs to understand that, and be understanding of it. acceptance of others faults will get your relationship alot further than demanding someone give up something thats important to them.


----------



## figtree (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like she was looking for an excuse to let you go? that happens.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 8, 2010)

mary j is my girl


----------



## krayz211 (Feb 8, 2010)

figtree said:


> sounds like she was looking for an excuse to let you go? that happens.


maybe yes, maybe not but whatever it is it doesnt matter we're good friends now...


----------



## havikx (Feb 8, 2010)

i had a g/f who pulled the same shit. infact, her myspace was blasted about "if you do drugs, dont talk to me." lol. i was bangin her after i snunk a joint in. anywho... things got hairy when she found out i was still smokin. she got mad that i was smoking. 

i quickly reminded her i had to drive her car home from the bar the other night cuz she was all kinds of drunk. then i asked what the difference was between me smoking a joint and her drinkin a baybreeze was. i never got a good answer out of her. the best one i got was "its illigal". i fought tooth and nail about weed doesnt make husbands beat their wives and is made by god and grows naturally as opposed to alcohol which leads to questionable sexual encounters, blackouts, drunk muscles and fights, and a bunch of other health problems.

at that time, i was smoking occasionally and drinkin alot more. we split, she got married and had a kid a few months after, and i found a girl who will smoke a bong and play halo with me. i havent gotten drunk in mad long. i'm much happier now. that girl was pushin me to be an alchie. 

dont let a chick dictate what you do in YOUR LIFE. if you wanna smoke a joint, smoke. for every girl who says "you shouldnt smoke", theres ones sayin "lemme hit that". you can change up your chick but its hard to change up your hobby of pleasure. you could always be an alchie instead....but who wants to do that?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 8, 2010)

The right, mature woman for each of us will respect a man's life choices. And if you are a man, visa-verse is also true. Good luck.


----------



## Sparky4u (Feb 10, 2010)

qualty posts from all, and I think everyones ready for a group "hit" instead of hug

Seriously though, this mj stigma issue can be quite the obstacle depending on the person your trying to deal with, girl friends are easier to deal with that family though. The war on drugs slogan also started wars in families across the country.
How the f can someone ban a plant to begin with is beyond me.


----------



## jt1214 (Feb 10, 2010)

All I can say it what will you have to give up next? With that being said there is plenty og fish in the ocean.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a test to see how easily you are dominated. She will use all manner of words to convince you to stop pot smoking. Once you give in, this is a future green light to other 'things' about you she would like to alter. As soon as you are contolled by her, you lose some or your attractiveness in her eyes. She will say otherwise, but really she thinks you are a pussy for letting her control you.
Much like a lioness will have a bit of a fight with a lion when he seeks to mate with her, she will put up a fight to test the lion's worthiness. The lioness doesn't want to breed with just any lion, her seed donor must be dominant. If the lioness can scare a suitor away, or indeed even prevent the intentions of the male lion, then he is just not worthy. What lioness will mate with a weak male lion? None. This would produce poor stock, and any potential breeding partner must prove his mettle to demonstrate that his superior genes will produce superior offspring

Human women don't have (visible) fang and claws, so their methods of testing their mate's mettle is a slower, more inductive method. 

Women are hard-wired to break men. They test by probing and using all their guile and wiles (read: sex) as a carrot. Her request has nothing whatsoever to do with your health, more to do with her reputation, and the fact you are spending money buying weed, and not on her. She would like to have an input (read: control) over how your money is used, and you buying weed is akin to you operating outside the spheres of her domain. Without her permission.

It is all about control, and using their companionship (read: sex) as ultimatum's to secure control over you and your potential. It is possible that the problem with you using pot was a pretext to enable her to present an ultimatum and walk away from her relationship with you. This is a popular technique with women who want to explore other avenues (read: different cock) without feeling like a slut, but need a justification for breaking the implied committment inherent in a relationship. Once she has got her fix of 'real men', she will initiate the forgiveness and allow you to begin the steps towards reconciliation (read: beg for forgiveness and plead obedience). The lesson you learn: Do what I say or I will let other men fuck me.

In her mind, she is meant to want you, to need you, her dominant male protector. NOT be able to control you by restricting access to her vagina. You have already proven you are a 'broken' male to her, and she only wants you back for familiarity, your earning potential, and most importantly because she can control you. She is effectively brainwashing you using sex and all the emotions you mistakenly attach to it. 

You could try the 'talk it out' approach, which is basically negotiations of how much of a lackey you will be.

She will say "You don't need pot, you have me.." or somesuch other tripe.

She won't even agree to you smoking it socially, saying " You'll start again if you smoke that..." or more such other claptrap. 

It's all about a method of control and dominance. She will look everyday for evidence of you smoking, and will find/store/invent any dirt she can regarding you and weed, to be used as a 'get out of jail free' card whenever she needs to re-establish the pecking order, or if she just wants a guilt-free way to take four strangers cocks at once.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 10, 2010)

Sparky4u said:


> The war on drugs slogan also started wars in families across the country.
> How the *PHUCK!* can someone ban a plant to begin with is beyond me.


How would you design a social blade to cut into the hearts of families?



Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "thanks again..on monday i let her see me high and see whats gonna happen"
> *
> The Dude's DEAD OR IN JAIL, As
> 
> ...





Woodstock.Hippie said:


> *Is IT A NORML Devil?*


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 10, 2010)

My wife once told me i was spending too much $$ on the stuff....so then i says....well, if i cant buy it...ill grow it!!!


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 10, 2010)

Furthermore, OP, relationships are a two way street.....what it sounds like she is doing is exactly that, controlling you. I've been in that situation, somehow weed always prevailed. Why? Because thats a part of who i am, im a smoker of the ganja....don't like it? Go find a non-smoker....especially if you knew i smoked in the first place. If there is money issues involved, well like i stated earlier.....2 way street. My wife asked me to not spend so much on the stuff, so i cut back, used some of that extra spending money i have now...and i grow in my closet/cabinet. Do what will make her happy, but do whats going to make you happy as well.....dont be the welcome matt......people have shit on their shoes sometimes.


----------



## krayz211 (Feb 10, 2010)

Miss MeanWeed said:


> It's a test to see how easily you are dominated. She will use all manner of words to convince you to stop pot smoking. Once you give in, this is a future green light to other 'things' about you she would like to alter. As soon as you are contolled by her, you lose some or your attractiveness in her eyes. She will say otherwise, but really she thinks you are a pussy for letting her control you.
> Much like a lioness will have a bit of a fight with a lion when he seeks to mate with her, she will put up a fight to test the lion's worthiness. The lioness doesn't want to breed with just any lion, her seed donor must be dominant. If the lioness can scare a suitor away, or indeed even prevent the intentions of the male lion, then he is just not worthy. What lioness will mate with a weak male lion? None. This would produce poor stock, and any potential breeding partner must prove his mettle to demonstrate that his superior genes will produce superior offspring
> 
> Human women don't have (visible) fang and claws, so their methods of testing their mate's mettle is a slower, more inductive method.
> ...


good post!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 10, 2010)

[youtube]P42OXb-uDCQ[/youtube]




Miss MeanWeed said:


> +rep
> +rep+rep
> +rep+rep+rep+rep
> +rep+rep+rep


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 10, 2010)

Krayzy 211, maghanap ka kasi ng "ganja girl" hindi yung non-smoker. LOL

But I'd have to agree, the Philippines is f*cked up in the head. Seriously.


----------



## krayz211 (Feb 10, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Krayzy 211, maghanap ka kasi ng "ganja girl" hindi yung non-smoker. LOL
> 
> But I'd have to agree, the Philippines is f*cked up in the head. Seriously.


wala ako kilala dito sa baguio na ganja girl>.<

i cant find one


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Feb 10, 2010)

i didnt read the entire thread but skipped through...so forgive me if i say something already said.

In my honest opinion you have to look at all the facts. the pros and cons if you will...


I dont know about how others feel but i dont like the feeling of someone not accepting who you are and attempting to change you. its a terrible feeling and im sure someone knows how it feels to not be "good enough". so you should remember that if she makes you feel as if you're not "good enough" how you are now then she isnt worth your company to begin with. 

thats my personal take on the situation. it would be different i think if you smoked a pack of cigarettes a day or drank a pint of hard liquor everyday...then shes arguing for your health and its more reasonable. but mj is a VERY safe NATURAL "drug". No possibly of overdose and FAR safer than alcohol, cigarettes, cocaine, meth, etc. etc. etc. 

maybe she isnt aware of its medicinal uses? or how safe it indeed is? (especially if you vap or eat it)

the only bad thing about mj is if you actually consume it by smoking it. other than that its safe...so its not the "drug" its how its used in this situation.

TAlk to her about it. ask her why she wants you to quit. if the reason is simple offer to compromise and work it out. if she just wants you to quit but really cant give any good serious reasons why...or says "because i want you to" then i say she isnt worth it...as long as you dont just sit around n smoke 24/7 it should be okay.


----------



## Medical User (Feb 28, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> I think you have to question the value of a relationship with someone who insists you give up something that important to you.


A> Send the girl in for deprogramming
B> Girls are psychos any way (JK)
C> No one should give you a ultimatum
D> She met you that way she should not try to change you unless it is couch locking you and you are loser without a JOb and in and out of jail


----------



## grassified (Mar 1, 2010)

mkay420 said:


> it cant talk to you when you need someone to talk to, it cant hold you when you are having a bad day and it cant give you certain things a woman can give you.



I could probably argue against that... somehow.


----------



## grassified (Mar 1, 2010)

sm0keyrich510 said:


> the only bad thing about mj is if you actually consume it by smoking it. other than that its safe...so its not the "drug" its how its used in this situation.




because who smokes weed right? I mean come on, who ACTUALLY smokes weed, i just heat it up in a spoon and shoot up.


----------



## lilbiz (Mar 1, 2010)

try to explain to her and talk about it with her


----------



## Fbmowner (Apr 4, 2010)

Im havent read through all the posts so someone might have said this. Id suggest educating her on weed if she doesnt know everything about it. Its the only advice i can give you, that or either just stop smoking =\.


----------



## BlazinBlunt (Apr 6, 2010)

damn man i feel for your problem, but some times you just can not get through peoples heads

this is my best advice to you
if she will not budge on her views, then stop smoking and be with your true love, if it dosn't work out then you know you can always fall back on your greens

in the end it really just falls upon how much you really love her and how much you really love your J


----------



## one11 (Apr 7, 2010)

yo man. you are pussy whipped if you are even considering quitting smoking for her. don't be such a bitch. who's got the dick in the relationship? you or her? kiss-ass


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 7, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Hit the road...lol


if she doesn't support you the way you are (within reason) no point in staying.


----------



## Fazz (Apr 12, 2010)

krayz211 said:


> my realationship with my girlfriend is more important...but i just cant see anything wrong in smoking weed...to be honest i dont want to lose both of them...i love my girlfriend so much...can any of you guys teach me on how will i convince her to stay even i smoke weed..sorry guys im really bad in english(even im half black)



just tell her you love her for who she is , and wouldnt want her to change a thing . its a two way street . she shouldnt want to change you .


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 29, 2010)

My girlfriend use to be like that only becuase i was an asshole. One time i had some kush and i smoked it at the beach, 15 minutes later she comes and make out with me sucked my toungue and everything. When it was done i was like fawk! My high is gone.... It hurted her alot. Also another i always talk about weed lol and she feels i love it more than her. She has a legit reason to hate it cuz she had asthma. In the end during the big confrontation i almost left her untill she saw why i smoke. To controll a temper when it rises. Cuz i was bad and crazy in my younger days till maryjane came along. And now she is cool with it as long as i dont talk anout it.


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 29, 2010)

one11 said:


> yo man. you are pussy whipped if you are even considering quitting smoking for her. don't be such a bitch. who's got the dick in the relationship? you or her? kiss-ass


Omfg dude LMAO probably the best advice here!!! Girls want a man thats a challange, not a predictable friend, god made men stronger with a penis for a reason and gave a girl pussy and made them smaller for a reason. Be a man and handle it like a man. Remember the one who loves the least has the most power and to me looks like she has the power.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2010)

solid jab to the lip shoud keep her quite for a bit.


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I'm relatively new to this site, but all this female abuse is getting really old, guys.

I'd advise like a number other posters, get her exact reason for not liking you smoking. Then, decide for yourself if she has a point. Then, respond accordingly. Regardless of her opinion, it is really healthy to stop using all drugs/alcohol every now and then. If you find yourself making excuses, you might have a problem. Best of luck to you, and steer clear of her dad.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

That really sucks man, I feel your pain. I gave up smoking because my girlfriend at the time (now my wife) hated pot heads. We went to Jamaica for our honeymoon 3 years after I had quit and she tried it, we are both medical patients in California now. If you love her, give it up, if she loves you, she'll come around

Good luck


----------



## dangledo (Sep 3, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I know I'm relatively new to this site, but all this female abuse is getting really old, guys.
> 
> you are so right girl, shit is just running rampant on here.


----------



## Serapis (Sep 3, 2010)

krayz211 said:


> i really have a problem with my girlfriend...weve been together for about 4yrs now...i just dnt understand why she doesnt want me smoking weed no more when im smoking weed since the first time she met me(she actually saw me smoking weed the first time we met,then i court her)first 2yrs was all good she dont mind if i smoke weed..then in 3 yrs we broke up coz she has problem with my mj...we sitll keep in touch(talkin about the problem)since the break up...i know my girl loves me and i really do love her..so what i did was...i told her i'll quit smoking weed if she comes back...now wer back together but im cheating on her i always hide my mj so she wont caught me and all she know i totally quit smoking weed....
> my problem is...i really dont want to lie on her..i dont know how will i talk to her about it and say i lie...i dont want to lose her again and i dnt want to stop smoking weed...
> can somebody help me of my problem how will i talk to her about her problem of me smoking weed...
> we live in the philippines and so you guys know we really have a different culture here.. filipinos see weed as a devil..
> ...


You have to decide what is more important to you. 

Personally, any chick that puts an ultimatum up to me can carry her ass out the door.


----------



## Serapis (Sep 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That really sucks man, I feel your pain. I gave up smoking because my girlfriend at the time (now my wife) hated pot heads. We went to Jamaica for our honeymoon 3 years after I had quit and she tried it, we are both medical patients in California now. If you love her, give it up, if she loves you, she'll come around
> 
> Good luck


How did her trying it make you both card carriers now? Is there ANYONE in Cali that doesn't carry a card? might as well 219 all the way!!


----------



## Unnk (Sep 3, 2010)

lol bro some people never change i dated a girl 3 years had to hide my smoked cause after 1 she told me to quit i just smoked behind her back 2 years got caught guilt tripped and stupid shit just tell her flat out your gonna smoke always will smoke and thats just who YOU are and if she does n like you then she can take a hike all the drama and head games aint worth shit man bitches think they can mold a man they want dont they know we are wild beasts


----------



## perpetual*dankness (Sep 10, 2010)

Man I ran into the same situation with my girl... do like I did. Tell her you have smoked weed since you first met and you prob always will. If she didn't have a problem with it then why now all the sudden? It's not like it causes you to beat her or lie or any shit like that... so just stand your ground and tell her like it is. If she's giving you ultimatums now imagine how it will be 20 yrs from now. And above all don't tell her you're going to quit b/c you will end up resenting the hell out of her, and she'll try to accuse you of lying to her whenever you smoke. Don't give her any more ammo. Girls are manipulative man, it's just the nature of the beast. But what you have to do is BE A MAN, and tell her you work hard and handle your shit so you are entitled to some personal freedom. Just my opinion, take it for what it is. But, this did work for me.


----------



## perpetual*dankness (Sep 10, 2010)

couldn't agree more


----------



## Amnesian (Sep 15, 2010)

Find something the gurl really likes i.e. shoes. Tell her you will stop smoking weed if she stops buying shoes. Try to compromise - chances are, she won't. Otherwise, stealth smoke... or say you will cut down and see what happens - would she compromise for you too?!...


----------



## bleuballz (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you still with that girl, and do you still smoke?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2012)

If you told her you had quit for her then there is no good outcome and no easy way to say hey I've been lying to you... I have been smoking weed all of this time... all that it does is reinforce the idea in their heads that it is a destructive addictive drug...

In short you fucked up...


----------



## Ric Haze (Dec 5, 2012)

Dont lie. Tell her the truth as it is...
If she doesnt like it, Smile tell her you love her, that she will always be special to you. Dont let the door hit you on your way out sweet heart.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 10, 2012)

krayz211 said:


> sorry guys i dont have any idea that this tread is still up....anyway, things really didnt do well between me and my girl...we broke up already...(2days b4 my birthday nov) she seen a lot wrong in me that i really dont understand..first is just the weed then this past few mons shes comin up with some new unreasonable things that starts an argument...
> 
> i talk to her and said that maybe shes not happy with me anymore...and the truth is im not happy with her either anymore maybe because of almost everyday argument..i really love her but what can i do if things really dont do well between both of us?!...
> 
> ...



i know im 2 yrs too late but wait till the mass fear over marijuana ends and all of the sudden theres gonna be like 20 million ladies who want to kill themselves since they let go of "mr. right" because they smoke "that damn dope" and then they'll realize they were just idiots the entire time.

i personally wouldnt quit smoking (marijuana obviously) for anyone. 

if someone wants to try and bitch me out because im "doing drugs" (marijuana isnt a drug..obviously) and doesnt want me because of that? ok. go ahead. go. leave. 

if a girl really believes me smoking marijuana is me doing drugs then obviously she's far too foolish to be in a relationship with me in the first place. dumb tramps 2 the back of the line. i need some brains with my beauty.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a gf give me the ultimatum that it was either her or the marijuana. Boy was she surprised when I lit up that joint. She walked away, but came crawling back. Once you get a taste of the thunder cock you just can't stay away.

EDIT: Also wanted to add I am currently growing in her basement. And I make her help me trim and do some of the maintenance.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 10, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> I had a gf give me the ultimatum that it was either her or the marijuana. Boy was she surprised when I lit up that joint. She walked away, but came crawling back. Once you get a taste of the thunder cock you just can't stay away.
> 
> EDIT: Also wanted to add I am currently growing in her basement. And I make her help me trim and do some of the maintenance.


does she smoke now too?


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 10, 2012)

No I don't let her.


----------



## spandy (Dec 11, 2012)

My wife tried that shit with me, knowing this is who I was from day one. I told her I choose to be myself over being with her and having to pretend to be someone else. I love her to death, but having to pretend to be something I'm not for the rest of of my life just to be with her is something I just can't do, and she folded right then and there. Besides, I very much dislike who I am when I'm completely sober. Weed literally calms me down so I can be the guy I want to be. Without it I'm a fart in a skillet looking for someone to be an asshole to. You can't ask someone to be someone they dislike, it's selfish to put them through that just so you can be happy with the activities they do that really aren't your business.

It must have something to do with women always trying to form their man into this perfect little puppy dog that doesn't bark and only licks its own ass when given permission.


----------



## spandy (Dec 11, 2012)

Couples are suppose to share their lives together. Telling someone what they can and can't do is dictating to your significant other who they are suppose to be, which defeats the whole sharing your lives together part. Might as well buy her a robot and a dildo if changing you is all they are trying to do.

You either love them and want to be with them, or you don't. Change yourself or leave the relationship.


----------

